# Background, CV, Resume, Lifeline, Lifestory.....



## RonPrice (Jan 19, 2005)

A BIRD'S EYE VIEW OF 70 YEARS. 
________
EMPLOYMENT-SOCIAL-ROLE POSITIONS: 1943-2015

2009-2015-retired and on an old-age pension
1999-2009-Writer & Editor, Poet & Publisher, Journalist & Independent Scholar; Retired Teacher & Lecturer, Tutor & Adult Educator, Taxi-Driver & Ice-Cream Salesman, George Town Tasmania Australia
2002-2005-Program Presenter City Park Radio Launceston
1999-2004-Tutor and/or President George Town School for Seniors Inc
--ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS IN RETIREMENT FROM FT PAID EMPLOYMENT----------------------------------------------------
1988-1999 -Lecturer in General Studies & Human Services West Australian Department of Training
1986-1987 -Acting Lecturer in Management Studies & Co-ordinator of Further
Education Unit at Hedland College in South Hedland WA 
1982-1985 -Adult Educator Open College of Tafe Katherine NT
1981 -Maintenance Scheduler Renison Bell Zeehan Tasmania
1980-Unemployed due to illness and recovery
1979 -Editor External Studies Unit Tasmanian CAE, Launceston; Youth Worker Resource Centre Association Launceston; Lecturer in Organizational Behaviour Tasmanian CAE; Radio Journalist ABC Launceston
1976-1978 -Lecturer in Social Sciences & Humanities Ballarat CAE Ballarat 
1975 - Lecturer in Behavioural Studies Whitehorse Technical College, Box Hill Victoria
1974 -Senior Tutor in Education Studies Tasmanian CAE Launceston
1972-1973 -High School Teacher South Australian Education Department
1971 Primary School Teacher Whyalla SA Australia
------ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS IN AUSTRALIA AND BELOW MY YEARS IN CANADA--------------------------------------------------------
1969-1971 Primary School Teacher Prince Edward County Board of Education Picton Ontario Canada
1969 Systems Analyst Bad Boy Co Ltd Toronto Ontario
1967-68 -Community Teacher Department of Indian Affairs & Northern
Development Frobisher Bay NWT Canada
1959-67 -Summer jobs-1 to 4 months each- from grade 10 to end of university
1949-1967 - Attended 2 primary schools, 2 high schools and 2 universities in 
Canada-McMaster Uni-1963-1966 Windsor Teachers’ College-1966/7
1944-1963 -Childhood(1944-57) & adolescence(1957-63) in and around
Hamilton Ontario
1943 to 1944-Conception in October 1943 to birth in July 1944 in Hamilton Ontario

2. SOME SOCIO-BIO-DATA TO 2011

I have been married twice for a total of 44 years. My second wife is a Tasmanian, aged 65.  We’ve had one child: age 34 in 2011. I have two step-children: ages: 45 and 41 in 2011 and two step-grandchildren, age 18 and 15 in 2011.  I am 66, am a Canadian who moved to Australia in 1971 and have written several books--all available on the internet. I retired from full-time teaching in 1999, part-time teaching in 2003 and volunteer teaching/work in 2005 after 35 years in classrooms. In addition, I have been a member of the Baha’i Faith for 52 years. Bio-data: 6ft, 230 lbs, eyes-brown/hair-grey, Caucasian. 

My website is found at: http://www.users.on.net/~ronprice/  You can also go to any search engine and type: Ron Price followed by any one of a number of words: poetry, Bahá'í, literature, history, bipolar disorder, psychology, sociology, inter alia.________________________________________________


----------



## Beez617 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey! 

Welcome to the forums! It's a great experience for an aspiring writer to come to the forums, review and critique, post some of your work, and so much more. 

We have a great Mentor program that helps out new members. Contact one of them if you have any questions. 

It's great to have a new member on board. 

You seem very interesting, and someone I could probably relate to, however, I am probably not as old or gifted as you are. PM me if you want..

Talk to you later, 

-James
_________________


----------



## daniela (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice re-introduction, Mr. Price.  Since I missed your first intro thread, I will make up for it now.  Welcome to the forums!

See you around.

--DM--


----------



## JosephScottMorris (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Ron,

Glad to see you here,
Welcome to the Writing Forums!
~ Joe


----------



## RonPrice (Oct 24, 2005)

*Thanks For Your Welcoming Notes*

It's been 9 months since I was last at this site. You would not think I was retired from full-time work. It seems there is a life outside the internet posting that I do. While I'm here I'll post 2 or 3 items and see what the rule is on critiquing the work of others.-Ron


----------



## Nickie (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello Ron, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Farror (Oct 24, 2005)

> We have a great Mentor program that helps out new members. Contact one of them if you have any questions.



Huh? I was supposed to say that!

Welcome to the forums. We rarely receive such an elaborate introduction.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome, fellow 'eldster'!... it's nice to see another person 'of mature years' show up on the forum... i've 7 years and 4 kids on you, but we match in the number of marriages, at least... don't know about the 'retired' bit, though... as long as i can click these keys, i guess i'll still be working, since i can't think of anything better to do... but, it's not working for money, so that makes it pleasure, not pain...

i'm sure you'll like it here... i'm looking forward to seeing what you write... 

love and hugs, maia


----------



## RonPrice (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for all those welcoming notes. I hope to get to this site more often in 2006. I only made it twice in 2005. Although I'm retired I seem to be as busy as ever. I remember the island of Tinian. The only time it came into my life was when I was teaching history and I showed a particular film many times. It involved the B29s taking off from Tinian before dropping their nuclear payload on Japan.  Other than that it looks like a paradise. I'll try and leave a couple of writing items here before I leave on this the first day of 2006.-Ron


----------



## Sosophie (Jan 1, 2006)

> Traces are _left_, a trace _remains._ Thus we can speak of _remnants_ of the past in the same way or a different way, from the way we speak of relics or monuments.


 
Remnants are left or remain...interesting distinction, thoughtful work. I'm new here and so far having a grand time. Welcome (back).


----------



## delirium (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow, a warm welcome to you RonPrice.


----------



## RonPrice (Nov 25, 2006)

Well here I am 11 months later. Don't give up on me folks; I've been off the radar screen writing my autobiography or, should I more properly call it, memoirs.-Ron


----------



## CroZ (Nov 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ty_lol (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forums.  Were glad you decided to join.  I hope to be seeing yeah around quite often.  Enjoy your your stay here.
Ty


----------



## RonPrice (Apr 13, 2008)

And 17 months later here I am again. It seems in these years of late adulthood(60 to 80) life is busy in one way or another and getting to these email sites I've joined is proving more difficult than I had anticipated at first. Anyway, as long as I am alive, I shall drop in here occasionally, have a browse and a post. "See yas all lateRon," as they say Downunder.-Ron
-----------------------
The year 2015 has arrived; I'm 70 now and hope to drop in here during my 70s, and 80s, if I last that long, that is, after the year 2024.-Ron

PS my website is now at: http://www.ronpriceepoch.com/auto.html


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## RonPrice (May 28, 2008)

*Thanks Sam*

I just sent 5 prose-poems to "The Oddville Press" after reading their full page of instructions.  -With appreciation.-Ron


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 30, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sam (Jun 1, 2008)

Good for you, Ron. We'll be sure to take a look at them for you.


----------

